# contraceptive method  Nuva ring



## kumeena (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi everybody

 What is the correct code for initiation of Nuvaring V25.09 or V25.02

 Thank you


----------



## heatherwinters (Jun 17, 2009)

*Nuva Ring*

See page two of the following link,  hope it helps

http://www.dmas.virginia.gov/downloads/pdfs/ltc-FPW_fact_sheet_dec-06.pdf


----------



## kumeena (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you Heather. I like your immediate response. I am so impresssed


----------

